# diagnostic laporoscopy help!



## kspa35 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Ladies,

So after many issues and tests, my GYN and GI docs have decided I need a diagnostic laparoscopy. I am due to have it next week, pending the GYN getting a general surgeon to operate with him since he thinks the right lower quadrant pain could be chronic appendicitis.

I picked up my papers today and theres now a pamphlet on emdometrium ablation, even though we NEVER discussed this, I don't have a heavy flow issue and my period is regular. I don't know if receptionist just put it in there by accident or what, but I am freaked out because it says once this is done pregnancy is not usually an option. I am 30 and a virgin and plan to have kids one day soon, so I am worried about it.

Another issue is my GYN told me that he really feels its nothing GYN because all my scan are normal (CT, MRI, and sono) and he doesn't see or feel anything. He feels its all the appendix since colonoscopy showed some pus like stuff near appendix. BUT- the consent form says:

'exam under anesthesia, bladder catherization, laporoscopy, possibly exploratory laporacopy, possible lesion of adhesions, possible meticulous fulgation of endometriosis, possible total abdominal hysterectomy/bilateral salpinogo-opherectomy"

plus on other forms CPT procedure code for hysterectomy is there!

IS THIS THE NORM?

I plan to talk to him about this because under no circumstances is he to remove anything except my appendix/adhesions/endometriosis, ie no female organs! What do you ladies think/feel?

Help please.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Don't sign it. Or sign it with only the things you want done. Cross everything else out. And yah,,, Definitely talk to the Dr. If it is a "routine" form.. it is a bad one.


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

Diagnostic laparoscopy is a procedure that allows a doctor to look directly at the contents of a patient's abdomen or pelvis. The procedure is usually done in the hospital or outpatient surgical center under general anesthesia (while you are asleep and pain-free).


----------

